

Steve Jobs Wanted Market Cap In The iOS Stocks App - blurpin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bruceupbin/2011/11/04/steve-jobs-was-obsessed-with-his-market-cap/

======
FrejNorling
I actually like that function a lot! It's nice to have a sense of the
different business caps.

